# Jack plate question



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

No jackplate necessary for gheenoe with short shaft but if you had one you may be able to raise the motor an inch or two giving you more clearance. Also the less of the motor in the water the less drag which gives a little bit more speed 

Sometimes a jackplate is used to run a longshoft on a short transom but not optimal as it raises center of gravity unnecessarily but sometimes you own a longshaft motor and that is a way to use it. 

A jackplate with a cupped prop, tunnel hull and some sort of hydrofoil can really let you run shallow but it all takes time to figure out.


----------

